

President of the International Criminal Tribunal = US Puppet? - contingencies
http://www.information.dk/464080

======
contingencies
Legal conclusion = well, maybe. Any lawyers? Discuss.

 _" Yes, they could be seen as compromising, but I am not sure how relevant it
is to view that he operates as a puppet

[...]

The documents contain absolutely no proof that Meron took instructions from
the US and Israel. The scandal is not Meron. The scandal is that a Danish
Judge at the Tribunal puts forward unfounded rumors. Harhoff ought to be
recused from the trial chamber in the Sesejl case, he is prone to convict." \-
Kevin Jon Heller, Associate Professor at Melbourne Law School.

Information tried to get in touch with judge Meron for a comment, but he did
not respond to emails._

